# Craftsman Automatic Power Switch



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the review David. Where did you get the coupon from? I always wanted to have mitersaw with a switched and an unswitched outlet right there on thr base of the saw. Like on the back of a stereo receiver.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

http://dealspl.us/sears-coupons

lmao. Hope this works for you. It's $10 coupon to spend as cash ! I tear Sears and Penney's up with these.


----------



## Kalijah (Apr 1, 2009)

I too have that Craftsman Auto Switch and i LOVE mine! I use it with my ROS with my shop vac and a ft flourescent light fixture plugged into the bottom 2 sockets. Works like a champ!


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

+1 for what Barry said - I have had two, and also broke one due to my, err, rough treatment. I use it for the shop vac hooked to my miter saw. It's a very cost effective solution.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

THX. will try one.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I have always wanted one of these things, now I think I will pick one up. Thank you for your review.

-AG


----------



## ozzy (Nov 22, 2007)

I got mine at the woodworking show in Houston from Whiteside. I plug in my router table and my shop vac and also use it with my ROS and shop vac. This thing works great. I was afraid that the amperage would be too high but it has worked great. I paid $20.00 for mine. I also bought some other stuff there, well okay alot of stuff. I couldn't help myself. We don't get this class of tools down here that often.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

I have three of these and they have all worked flawlessly. The first one I bought is probably three years old and travels in my work trailer. Even abused it still works.


----------



## AppleJack (Mar 23, 2011)

I've had one for several years! Used it with my shop-vac on the miter saw, router table, hand router, and more recently on the drill press. One of Sears Craftsman Gems!


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

Could this model be used on two power tools (table saw, planer) and one accessory (shop vac)? Or is there another model to accomplish that?


----------

